# Joey, Daisy, Pawley and Bama



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

A gorgeous group of Goldens! I can't believe how much better Joey looks, you've done a great job!!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I LOVE THEM ALL!! 

I am so sad Joey will be leaving you. I hope we get to hear how he is getting on, do you get to help choose who gets him?


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

They are all beautiful!
Joey looks so good!
You are amazing, for fostering, thank you for all you have done and are doing!
Karen


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What a beautiful bunch of goldens! I envy you!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

They are a credit to you Carol they are just so lovely


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

They look so handsome, all of them!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Such a beautiful pack of dogs! Joey is looking so much better in every picture. Pawley reminds me of my Danny!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful pack Carol. They all look so happy and healthy!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

They are all beautiful. 
Bama loooks like such a sweetheart. I love his smile.
Joey's picture is adorable and amazing - he has come such a long way with your tender care, love and nursing.
Pawley has such a cute face and lovely coat.
Daisy - well, she is just lovely. I adore her graying face.

All in all - they look like a lot of fun and love bundled up in fur.
Great crew and great pictures. I want some sunshine too!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

You've got quite the crew!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are all gorgeous , Carol. And pose so well! Even Daisy! LOL!
I sure hope Joey's new family joins GRF. He is so special. You have done wonders with him!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a great looking group of pups!! You are doing such a great job with Joey!! He looks so healthy. We will miss hearing about it once he finds his furever home.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my what a beautiful bunch you have have Carol! That Joey does not look like the same dog!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

beautiful crew Carol!!!Joey looks amazing,you should failed him.He is a doll.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Joey before and after, Carol you've worked a miracle, he looks SO GOOD!!!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Great pics! Joey looks amazing. You've done a fantastic job with him.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love your crew....your Pawley looks a bit like my Chester, I love my big red boy. I wish I could have 3 I would take Joey .... hard to belive it's the same dog, you are a wonderful person nursing him back to health.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fine looking crew there Carol. That picture of Joey will find him a new home for sure.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what stunning photos! You seem to have really captured the spirit of each one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

They are all handsome and pretty (Daisy). I have to comment on how fantastic Joey looks. He has come along way. Great job!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are all stunning, Carol! Joey is BEAUTIFUL! Amazing work!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, you really did capture their spirits with those photos. I do have a question about Pawley. Is he just gentle or is he sad? he has that same look that Finn has, like he's an old soul who's seen a bit too much of the dark side of life.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Carol...they are all just so beautiful! Joey is looking so GOOD, thanks to all your loving care! What a sweet looking pup he is! :smooch: Daisy is such a Pretty girl....how old is she Carol? I just love the way she is standing...beautiful!
Pawley just looks so gentle and sweet, and Bama...well what can I say, he is as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't think daisy looks like a linebacker at all and I love the Pawley photo. It looks like it could be a painting.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I call it the Daisy linebacker stance because she places her legs out line a linebacker getting ready to pounce. And she usually will pounce too right after standing like that. 
Pawley is an old soul too. I dont know his history because he was dumped at the shelter, but their loss was my gain. His bottom eyelids do droop alittle but the vet said they are not bad enough to do surgery on right now and we will watch them. So far they have not bothered him or had any problems from them. We do call him our gentle giant, he is taller than the other pups.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

They're all such beautiful pups/


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

Lovely Goldens!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures! Joey looks fantastic, you have done such a good job with him. It will be sad when he has to go!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Carol,
Bama is as Hooch-Handsome as ever
Joey-*wow* what you've done with that boy....how will you let him go?
Pawley-where'd he get those eyes? :smooch:
Daisy-what a queen of the roost, love the sugar face


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

They're looking great! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

They are all beautiful dogs. It is sad that Joey is going to be leaving you, but so great that he is well enough to be moving on.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a bittersweet day it will be when Joey joins his forever humans. He'll always carry a piece of you with him and visa versa. Great, great looking pack.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Fabulous pictures Carol! We will be here when you adopt out Joey <if you do > He looks good.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Love them pics, Joey looks very regal laying there posing


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Those are some great photos of your crew.
Joey... wow! It's hard to believe that's the same pup. He looks fantastic!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

what a handsome bunch they are. I like Pawley's expression, with those melancholic droopy eyes...he's got a lovely color, too.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Joey before and after, Carol you've worked a miracle, he looks SO GOOD!!!


and look at his paws, he still got a lot of growing to do, love all the pictures, Bama always has a smile on his face, Daisey and Pawley look so happy, Carol you're doing a great job with all you're babies, but I miss seeing Shelby:


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

They are all so cute. I have to say that Pawley is just handsome! I love his color, it really stands out in that picture!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Very beautiful, and very happy crew of Goldens you have there. Thanks for sharing.


----------

